# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  WRT54G satori 4.0

## smyrosnik

Βγήκε το satori 4.0 stable. Κάποιοι λένε ότι εχει σημαντικά bugs έναντι του Pre 3.6g . Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας? Επίσης σύμφωνα με τη sveasoft το satori σταματάει και συνεχίζουν το alchmi 5.1 με πολλά καλούδια πάνω...

Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανένας το alchemi? Η το satori 4.0?

----------


## dfragos

To satori 4 μου έκανε όντως κάτι νερά.....

----------


## socrates

> To satori 4 μου έκανε όντως κάτι νερά.....


όπως...???

----------


## ysam

Μπορούμε να τα έχουμε και εμείς? 

Ειδικά άν έχει κάποιος το alchmi !!!

και ένα reportάκι με τα "νερά" ....

-Γιάννης

----------


## dfragos

To satori 4 μπορείτε να το κατεβάσετε κανονικά από

http://sveasoft.com/modules/phpBB2/dlman.php

θέλει απλά να είστε μέλη του forum.

Τώρα περι προβλημάτων, μου έκανε κάτι αδικαιολόγητα κολλήματα, δεν έπαιρνα ping από το δίκτυο και μετά από reboot έστρωνε χαρακτήρα, έπαιρνα ping από το linksys στο δίκτυο αλλά όχι από τον υπολογιστή μου, και κάτι τέτοια. Δεν το άφησα πολύ χρόνο πάνω. 

Ίσως να μην είχε κάτσει καλά επάνω το firmware, απλά δεν είχα όρεξη για παραπάνω ψαξίματα.

----------


## 69eyes

Το alchemy pre 5.1 το έχω εγώ και είναι (κατα τη γνώμη μου) το καλύτερο που έχω δοκιμάσει (με αυτό παίζω τώρα)  ::  ανάμεσα σε satori,nirvana και samadhi  ::

----------


## Billgout

Δεν μας το στέλνεις ?..........  ::

----------


## sotiris

69eyes
ανέβασέ το στο yousendit και δώσε εδώ το λινκ (εάν φυσικά είναι free το firmware αυτό),αλλιώς στείλε pm το λινκ από το yousendit.

----------


## tripkaos

να στειλτω και σε μας το alche-mi και ναι  ::  
satori 4g μαπα version!!!δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα δεν μου παιζει σωστα

----------


## 69eyes

Το firmware αυτό δεν είναι free  ::  ;Eskasa 20$ στο sveasoft  ::  

Το έκανα upload στο yousendit, το link θα το λάβετε με pm  ::  

Εάν ξέχασα κάποιον ας μου το πει  ::

----------


## xaotikos

Εμένα  ::

----------


## sotiris

Ευχαριστώ 69

xaotikos στο εστειλα.

----------


## smyrosnik

Κορυφαίο μπορώ να πώ....

----------


## tripkaos

ευχαριστω πολυ...
 ::   ::   ::   ::  οποιος το θελει θα το βρει στο γνωστο αγνωστο μερος  :: 


παντως ειναι λιγο κουφο να σου πουλανε κατι που ειναι opensource η οπως αλλιως το λενε...σαν να παιρνω ενα driver να γραφω πανω το ονομα μου και να το δινω 1 euro  ::  
απλα θελουν λιγο ενα τριξιμο στην sveasoft απο την linksys και γενικοτερα απο κανενα cybercop να ισιωσουν  ::

----------


## 69eyes

Παιδία με την ευκαιρία όποιος μπορεί να με βοηθήσει με routing ας ρίξει μια ματια  ::  http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=7883

Ευχαριστώ  ::

----------


## dfragos

> ευχαριστω πολυ...
>     οποιος το θελει θα το βρει στο γνωστο αγνωστο μερος 
> 
> 
> παντως ειναι λιγο κουφο να σου πουλανε κατι που ειναι opensource η οπως αλλιως το λενε...σαν να παιρνω ενα driver να γραφω πανω το ονομα μου και να το δινω 1 euro  
> απλα θελουν λιγο ενα τριξιμο στην sveasoft απο την linksys και γενικοτερα απο κανενα cybercop να ισιωσουν


Χωρίς να θέλω να πάρω το μέρος της sveasoft, απλά να αναφέρω ότι έχει ελεγχθεί και φαίνεται να πληρεί τις προυποθέσεις του GPL.

----------


## smyrosnik

Λεει οτι δεν πληρώνει για το opensource αλλά για το develepment αυτού..

----------


## Achille

Πως δηλαδή καλύπτει το GPL;

Γιατί αν το δικό της firmware είναι βασισμένο στο GPL της Linksys, οφείλει να βγάλει και το δικό της firmware κάτω από το GPL.

Δεν βλέπω τρόπο να καλύπτεται το GPL και να μην επιτρέπεται η ελεύθερη αντιγραφή των firmwares της sveasoft.

----------


## Achille

> The Free Software Foundation has reviewed the Sveasoft subscription model and concluded that it fulfills all stipulations of the GPL license: 
> 
> 
> Quote:	
> 
> I see no problems with this model. If the software is licensed under the 
> GPL, and you distribute the source code with the binaries (as opposed to 
> making an offer for source code), you are under no obligation to supply 
> future releases to anyone. 
> ...


Κοινώς, η sveasoft οφείλει για κάθε binary firmware που βγάζει, το αντίστοιχο source code, το οποίο μπορεί ο καθένας να χρησιμοποιήσει για να φτιάξει αντίστοιχα binary firmwares. Επίσης μπορεί ο καθένας να αντιγράψει τα binary firmwares της sveasoft, αρκεί να δίνει μαζί και τον source κώδικα.

Η sveasoft μπορεί να ζητήσει χρήματα μόνο για support ή για το packaging (distribution).
Επομένως όποιος έχει firmware της sveasoft, μπορεί να το μοιραστεί με όποιον θέλει  ::

----------


## Achille

Και συνεχίζω:




> This is one of the most common fallacies about the GPL. The GPL is about "freedom to develop" not free as in no price. 
> 
> Selling and the GPL 
> 
> http://www.fsf.org/licenses/gpl-faq.htm ... stedPublic 
> 
> Our software distribution is technically free - as in no price - but we distribute our experimental, cutting edge builds only to subscribers. 
> 
> *Subscribers are free to redistribute copies of binaries or source they obtain from us under the GPL*. 
> ...


Επομένως, όποιος έχει firmware της sveasoft έχει το δικαιωμα να το μοιραστεί με όποιον θέλει, ακόμα και να το κάνει post σε αυτό το forum.
Ά, βέβαια η sveasoft μπορεί να σας κόψει το account που "αγοράσατε".

Εγώ αυτό το λέω παραπληροφόρηση και προσπάθεια εκμετάλλευσης του GPL.

----------


## dfragos

Έχεις δίκιο. Με πρόλαβες(την ώρα που πόσταρες έψαχνα να βρω τα κείμενα που έβαλες). Γι'αυτό έλεγα και εγώ να ποστάρω ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος για τα κρυφά Link και τα pm.

----------


## 69eyes

Αχιλλέα να σου πω ότι ανάμεσα στα firmware που είναι διαθέσιμα να κατεβάσει κανείς όταν πληρώσει στη sveasoft, είναι διαθέσιμα επίσης και τα αντίστοιχα source code.

----------


## dfragos

69eyes λέμε όμως ότι ακόμα και αυτοί που το παίρνουν στα χέρια τους μετά, μπορούν να το δίνουν σε άλλους νόμιμα, μαζί με τον κώδικά του.

----------


## paravoid

> Αχιλλέα να σου πω ότι ανάμεσα στα firmware που είναι διαθέσιμα να κατεβάσει κανείς όταν πληρώσει στη sveasoft, είναι διαθέσιμα επίσης και τα αντίστοιχα source code.


Πάντως στην αρχή δεν έβγαζε sources από τα pre. Μέχρι που έγινε ένας ψιλοπανικός (βλ. emails στο FSF για να "βοηθήσουν" οι δικηγόροι τους).

Το να δίνετε τα firmwares εδώ για παράδειγμα ΔΕΝ είναι παράνομο. ΔΕΝ είναι warez/πειρατικό. Είναι νομιμότατο και μάλιστα ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να το κάνετε για σπάσιμο και μόνο.

Αυτός ουσιαστικά πουλάει μια συνδρομή που σου λέει ότι στην κόβω όποτε εγώ γουστάρω με όποια αφορμή εγώ γουστάρω. Αν δεν είναι αυτό κοροϊδία, τι είναι;

----------


## dti

Θα το ανέβαζα, αλλά...




> The Attachment is too big.
> Maximum Upload Size: 2 MB.
> Please note that this Size is defined in php.ini, this means it's set by PHP and the Attachment Mod can not override this value.

----------


## sotiris

part 1

----------


## sotiris

part 2

----------


## avel

> παντως ειναι λιγο κουφο να σου πουλανε κατι που ειναι opensource η οπως αλλιως το λενε...σαν να παιρνω ενα driver να γραφω πανω το ονομα μου και να το δινω 1 euro


εχμ, http://www.thekompany.com/home/ , http://www.transgaming.com/ , 
http://www.novell.com/linux/ximian.html

----------


## achariz

Χαίρεται-χαίρεται.Είμαι πολύ καινούργιος και στο wi-fi και στο forum του awmn.  ::  Παρακολουθώ εδώ και πολύ καιρό το site και τα θέματα στο forum με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον και αποφάσισα με τα πολλά να ξεκινήσω κι εγώ.Σε πρώτη φάση ήθελα κάτι που νόμιζα εύκολο...  ::  ,να στήσω δικτυάκι με ένα φίλο που μένουμε κοντά.Αγόρασα 2 linksys λοιπόν wrt54g με το σκεπτικό το δικό μου να παίξει σαν ΑΡ και το δικό του σαν client.
Έλα όμως που άρχισα σταβά...Που πασ ορέ νέος με Satori 4????  ::  
Μου κάνει κι εμενα τα ίδια νερά, δεν έπαιρνα ping από το δίκτυο και μετά από reboot έστρωνε χαρακτήρα, έπαιρνα ping από το linksys στο δίκτυο αλλά όχι από τον υπολογιστή μου, και κάτι τέτοια.Παιδεύομαι 5 μέρες τώρα με τα 2 PCακι στο δωμάτιο και τα routerakia πλάι-πλάι και φως δεν είδα ακόμα....
Και το νόμιζα τόσο απλό...Ο φίλος αρχίζει και μ κοιτάει ύποπτα και τέτοια.  ::  
Τι firmware να βάλω τελικά;Ααααα και το update το κάνω από το menu της συσκευής.Και αν έχετε και αυτό που μου προτείνετε ευχαρίστως θα το έπαιρνα στο mail [email protected].
Ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη αν είπα πολλά,ήταν τα πρώτα μου όμως....  ::

----------


## papashark

Σου παραθέτω παράγραφο από το quick start που σου ήρθε με την εγγραφή σου.




> Βοήθεια δεν παρέχεται σε όλους όσους θέλουν να εκμεταλλευθούν εμπορικά το Wi-Fi, *σε όσους απλώς τους ενδιαφέρει να συνδεθούν με φίλους τους εκτός AWMN*, καθώς και σε όσους τους ενδιαφέρει απλά να έχουν δωρεάν internet (κάτι που δεν υπάρχει στο AWMN). Αντίθετα, αποτελεί ηθική υποχρέωσή σας να προσπαθήσετε να προσφέρετε και εσείς, είτε υπηρεσίες, είτε οποιαδήποτε άλλη βοήθεια μπορείτε, ανταποδίδοντας τις υπηρεσίες που σας παρέχουν αφιλοκερδώς τα μέλη του AWMN. Μη ξεχνάτε ότι το δίκτυο αυτό στήνεται με βάση την ανιδιοτελή προσφορά των μελών του.


Τώρα εάν θέλει κάποιος να σε βοηθήσει, δικαίωμα του.

----------


## achariz

Το γνωρίζω αυτό αγαπητέ papashark. Και βέβαια διάβασα το quick start.
Εγώ όμως δεν σκοπεύω να είμαι ένας από όλους όσους θέλουν να εκμεταλλευθούν εμπορικά το Wi-Fi, σε όσους απλώς τους ενδιαφέρει να συνδεθούν με φίλους τους εκτός AWMN, καθώς και σε όσους τους ενδιαφέρει απλά να έχουν δωρεάν internet (κάτι που δεν υπάρχει στο AWMN). Και καταλαβαίνω πως αποτελεί ηθική υποχρέωσή μου να προσπαθήσω να προσφέρω και εγώ, είτε υπηρεσίες, είτε οποιαδήποτε άλλη βοήθεια μπορώ, ανταποδίδοντας τις υπηρεσίες που σας παρέχουν αφιλοκερδώς τα μέλη του AWMN. Μη ξεχνάτε ότι το δίκτυο αυτό στήνεται με βάση την ανιδιοτελή προσφορά των μελών του. 
Απλώς οι γνώσεις μου είναι ακόμη πολύ περιορισμένες στο wi-fi,και θα ήταν δύσκολο να μπω κατευθείαν στο δύκτιο του awmn.Ήθελα λοιπόν σε πρώτη φάση να πειραματιστώ με το δίκο μου μικρό δυκτιάκι και να ξεκινήσω σιγά-σιγά.Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό είναι λάθος.Άλλωστε το πρώτο πράγμα που είδα για wi-fi ήταν το awmn και θα ήταν παράλογο να μην θέλω να λάβω μέρος.
Οσό για την βοήθεια και τις υπηρεσίες μου,σε μια πρώτη επαφή ήθελα να καταθέσω κι εγώ την εμπειρία μου από το Satori 4.
Ευχαριστώ πάντως για το καλωσόρισμα...  ::  ,αν και δεν νομίζω ότι το να στείλει κάποιος ένα firmware που έχει δοκιμάσει και δουλεύει θα ήταν τόσο φοβέρο.Κάπως πρέπει να ξεκινάμε κι εμείς οι αρχάριοι  ::  
Συγνώμη αν παρεξηγήθηκαν οι προθέσεις μου,και αν έγινα ενοχλητικώς...

----------


## papashark

Συγχωρεμένος....  ::  

(ελπίζω και εγώ να είμαι έαν όχι συγχωρεμένος τουλάχιστον κατανοητός από την μεριά σου)

----------


## achariz

Κατανοητός για τν πρώτη αντίδραση, ναί. Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν αλλαξες άποψη για τις προθέσεις μου...Μιας και δεν είδα να προτείνεις κάποια λύση ή να στέλνεις κανενα firmwarάκι και σε μας τους ταλαίπωρους  ::  . Διαβαζω συχνά για το Satori 3.6.Είναι η λύση στο πρόβλημα. Αν ναί παρακαλώ πολύ ας μου το στείλει κάποιος!  ::

----------


## papashark

Den exw ασχοληθεί με wrt δυστηχώς....

Kάποιος όμως θα στο στήλει, δεν ξέρω εάν έχεις δει και σε αντοίστιχο topic που υπάρχει συμπιεσμένο για να το κατεβάσεις

----------


## achariz

Έβαλα τελικά το Samadhi_v2_2[1].00.8.5sv, και όλα μια χαρά με τα 2 wrt54g μας.Σε κλειστό χώρο τουλάχιστον.Όταν τα έβαλα στις κεραίες τισ εξωτερικές όμως τίποτα.  ::  ,Μια omni 8dbi D-link στο ΑΡ και μία Stella 17dbi στον client.Μάλλον θέλει ρύθμισμα η Stella,γωνία κ.τ.λ.Πράγμα δύσκολο μου φαίνεται.Υπάρχει κανένας τρόπος για να βρω "στόχο";
 ::  Πάντως ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρων και τις απαντήσεις Papasark.  ::

----------


## papashark

Tι απόσταση έχετε μεταξύ σας, σε ποιά περιοχή είστε, έχετε οπτική επαφή ?

----------


## achariz

Είμαστε στον Άλιμο.  ::  (Έχω ήδη τσεκάρει τον ekarak ID+ 40,ΑΡ για πιθανή μελλοντική σύνδεση με AWMN).Έχουμε 100% οπτική επαφή και η απόστασή μας πρέπει νε ειναι γύρο στα 200 μετρα. 
 ::  Στη φωτό το μαύρο σημείο είναι η ταράτσα του και το κόκκινο μία κεραία κινήτης τηλεφωνίας.(Λήψη από την ταράτσα μου με zoom 3x)
Απ' ότι μου είπαν όμως δεν επιρεάζει,παίζει σε άλλες συχνότητες η κινητή.
Μάλλον πρεπεί να βρω τρόπο να ευθυγραμμίσω  ::  την Stella το μαύρο σημείο.Πακέτο;;;;

----------


## papashark

Όχι και τόσο πακέτο.

Είσαστε πολύ κοντά, οπότε θα μπορέσετε να παίξετε και με g.

Εάν δεν έχετε 24αρες στέλλες, οι πιο μικρές ευθυγραμίζονται εύκολα, μην ανυσηχείς.

Που ακριβώς στον Άλιμο είσαστε (χθες είμουν εκεί), κάντε τις καταχώρησεις στην nodedb.

----------


## dti

> Είμαστε στον Άλιμο.  (Έχω ήδη τσεκάρει τον ekarak ID+ 40,ΑΡ για πιθανή μελλοντική σύνδεση με AWMN).


Ο ekarak είναι ψιλοεξαφανισμένος, λόγω στρατού, λένε κάποιες πληροφορίες...

----------


## achariz

::  Ερώτηση πολύ σημαντική.  ::   ::   ::  Το left-right για τις κεραίες,είναι όπως βλέπουμε το μηχάνιμα από μπροστά,με τα φωτάκια ή από πίσω με τις κεραίες;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

Η δεξια ειναι διπλα στην εισοδο του τροφοδοτικου.

----------


## achariz

Με λάθος τα right-left των κεραιών ήθελα να έχω και επικοινωνία τρομάρα μου...  ::  
Το τεστάρισα χτες βράδυ,απλά ήθελα επιβεβαίωση.Ευχαριστώ sotiri.
Θα ήθελα πληροφορίες για το nodedb.(που πρότεινε ο papashark).
Και επιπλέον,να δω αν ρυθμίζω "σωστά" τα milliwatts.
16 για την δική μου omni 8dbi
2 για την άλλη 17dbi stella.
Είμαι "νόμιμος";
Ευχαριστώ.  ::

----------


## papashark

Πόσο και τι καλώδιο έχεις ? Τι βύσματα ? Pigtail ή adaptor ?

----------


## antidrasi

> 16 για την δική μου omni 8dbi 
> 2 για την άλλη 17dbi stella.


Ειστε πολύ κόντα και το λινκ θα βγεί πολύ ευκολα.
Αν δεν θέλεις να κάνεις λινκ με κάποιον αλλο θα μπορουσες να κατεβάσεις 
ισχύ στην omni.

----------


## achariz

Η omni είναι μια D-link και έχω το καλώδιο που δείνει 50 cm, pigtail,αν το λέω σωστά με αντάπτορα στην άκρη για να κουμπώσει στο WRT54G.Ανάμεσα στο καλώδιο και την κεραία έχει και την αντικεραυνική προστασία.
Στη φώτο φαίνεται το τέλος τοθ καλωδίου μου εκεί που κουμπώνει ο αντάπτορας.

----------


## achariz

Η αντικεραυνική...

----------


## achariz

Η stella έχει το χοντρό καλώδιο που έρχεται fix,και στο τέλος του 1 pigtail 15 cm περίπου,με τελείωμα σαν του d-link και επάνω του κουμπομένο τον ίδιο αντάπτορα για το WRT54G.
Στην omni ίσως κάνω και άλλο λίνκ με 2ο client.

Που μπορώ να μάθω τα καλώδια και τα βύσματα;Μπήκα και στο Fleeman Anderson & Bird αλλ'α στις φωτό όλα παρόμοια δείχνουν....  ::   ::

----------


## dti

> Που μπορώ να μάθω τα καλώδια και τα βύσματα;Μπήκα και στο Fleeman Anderson & Bird αλλ'α στις φωτό όλα παρόμοια δείχνουν....


Για ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ για βύσματα.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Είναι τελικά τρελό αυτό το google!!! Έψαχνα να βρω πως να "πειράξω" την πόρτα που έχει το wrt και τελικά κατέληξα να κοιτάω αυτό:

http://jdc.parodius.com/wrt54g/serial.html

Η το πάμε ομαδική ή το αναλαμβάνουν οι χειρουργοί μας!

----------


## achariz

Τελικά θα με βοηθήσει κανείς με τα παρακάτω;
Να δω αν ρυθμίζω "σωστά" τα milliwatts. 
16 για την δική μου omni 8dbi 
2 για την άλλη 17dbi stella. 
Είμαι "νόμιμος"; 
Αν τα milliwatts είνα παραπάνω θα έχω προβλήματα στην σύνδεσή μου;
Δεν το βλέπω τισ τελευταίες μέρες το δυκτιάκι μου και πολύ στα καλά του.
Χτεσ π'ηγα να πάρω κατί φωτό και αργούσε πολύ στην αντιγραφή.Τι διάολο g παίζουμε;  ::

----------


## papashark

> Τελικά θα με βοηθήσει κανείς με τα παρακάτω;
> Να δω αν ρυθμίζω "σωστά" τα milliwatts. 
> 16 για την δική μου omni 8dbi 
> 2 για την άλλη 17dbi stella. 
> Είμαι "νόμιμος"; 
> Αν τα milliwatts είνα παραπάνω θα έχω προβλήματα στην σύνδεσή μου;
> Δεν το βλέπω τισ τελευταίες μέρες το δυκτιάκι μου και πολύ στα καλά του.
> Χτεσ π'ηγα να πάρω κατί φωτό και αργούσε πολύ στην αντιγραφή.Τι διάολο g παίζουμε;


Γι' αυτό δεν παίζουμε με G στο awmn.....

----------


## sotiris

> Τι διάολο g παίζουμε;


το G μονο για να παιξεις (με τα νευρα των γειτονων σου,που θα ψαχνουν να δουν τι φταιει στα λινκ τους) ειναι στην Αθηνα,εαν θελεις κατι καλυτερο (για ολους) γυρνατο σε Β...γιατι με την ιδια ευκολια μπορει αυριο να σηκωσει καποιος γειτονας σου ενα interface σε G και δεν θα μπορεις να του πεις και τιποτα (ξερεις...ε,...απο τοτε που εκανες αυτο το λινκ σε G...η ταχυτητα μου εκμηδενιστηκε...)

----------


## achariz

Δηλαδή εννοείτε ότι τα προβληματάκια σε επίπεδο δυκτίου,ταχύτητες, βλεπόμαστε δεν βλεπόμαστε, κ.τ.λ. φταίει το G;;;;  ::  Μου φαίνεται περίεργο....Αφήστε που τις πρώτες μέρες έπαιζε μια χαρά και ως σαν το τρελό.
Να παίζει τίποτα με τα ΧΡ (Professional για μένα το ΑΡ,Home για τον client).
Υπάρχει κανένα προγραμματάκι να μετρά την ταχύτητα ή την "ποιότητα" του δυκτίου;
Είχα αρχίσει να φοβάμαι το καλό μου το Samadhi_v2_2[1].00.8.5sv που είχα διαφημίσει παραπάνω.
Οπότε μάλλον μας βλέπω για Β. Τσάμπα τα G όνειρα και οι ελπίδες μας.
Δεν θέλω σε καμία περίπτωση να γίνομαι ενοχλητικός στην wireless κοινωνία μας...  ::

----------


## papashark

> Δηλαδή εννοείτε ότι τα προβληματάκια σε επίπεδο δυκτίου,ταχύτητες, βλεπόμαστε δεν βλεπόμαστε, κ.τ.λ. φταίει το G;;;;  Μου φαίνεται περίεργο....Αφήστε που τις πρώτες μέρες έπαιζε μια χαρά και ως σαν το τρελό.
> Να παίζει τίποτα με τα ΧΡ (Professional για μένα το ΑΡ,Home για τον client).
> Υπάρχει κανένα προγραμματάκι να μετρά την ταχύτητα ή την "ποιότητα" του δυκτίου;
> Είχα αρχίσει να φοβάμαι το καλό μου το Samadhi_v2_2[1].00.8.5sv που είχα διαφημίσει παραπάνω.
> Οπότε μάλλον μας βλέπω για Β. Τσάμπα τα G όνειρα και οι ελπίδες μας.
> Δεν θέλω σε καμία περίπτωση να γίνομαι ενοχλητικός στην wireless κοινωνία μας...


To μήνυμα σου μου φαίνετε ειρωνικό, ελπίζω να έχω απλά καταλάβει λάθος.

Διάβασε εδώ σε παρακαλώ.

----------


## sotiris

> Οπότε μάλλον μας βλέπω για Β. Τσάμπα τα G όνειρα και οι ελπίδες μας.


δικαιωμα στο ονειρο εχουν ολοι...ελπιδες ομως για G δεν επρεπε να ειχες,εαν ειχες διαβασει τις σχετικες αναλυσεις εδω μεσα.

----------


## achariz

Αγαπητέ papashark πάλι με παρεξήγησες.Εεεε όχι να το παίζουμε έξυπνοι κι εμείς οι αρχάριοι...Απλά μου φάνηκε κάπως περίεργο.... και ίσως "τραβηγμένο" αλλά είπαμε είμαι άσχετος...θα διαβάσω τα σχετικά.
Και περιμένω κι άλλες οδηγίες και υποδείξεις......  ::

----------


## enaon

Στο pre-release support της sweasoft, έχουν κάνει τις εξής παρατηρήσεις.

Καλύτερη απόδοση απο αλα τα linksys σε λινκ αποστασεως 2-6 χιλ, παρουσιάζει το WAP54G με το 1.8 firm. Xειρότερη το WRT54g, με το alchemi 5.1. 
Γενικότερα τα firm στον χρόνο μοιάζει να φθίνουν σε αποδοση στο ανοικτό πεδίο. 
Στην διάρκεια του debuging, πιστέψαν οτι έιναι πολυ πιθανό να είναι θέμα wlo driver, και προσπαθήσαν να πάρουν παλιους drivers και να τους βάλουν σε νεα πακέτα. 
Κάναν και το ανάποδο.
Κάποιος IDV λοιπόν μετα απο δοκιμές κατέληξε στο οτι οι drivers της broadcom, ενώ εχουν καποιες διαφορες, δεν ειναι το προβλημα. 
Οφείλετε στους νέους kernel που έχουν τα νέα firm, με καλύτερους αυτούς που είχε το satori 3.5 . 
Έκανε μια εκδοση του satori 4.5 με kernel απο το 3.5.21.0.

Το ονόμασε satori-4turbo5, οι απαντήσεις δείχνουν οτι πέτυχε 
στο long range stability.
Είναι μεγάλο για το forum, βαζω ενα w-link .
ftp://10.2.13.131/wrt54g




> Κανένα link και για εμάς τους εκτός AWMN;


οκ, sorry, βάζω ένα, αλλά καλύτερα να περιμένεις να το δοκιμάσουν κάποιοι απο αυτούς που έχουν λινκ και μετά να το βάλεις. Δοκίμασε και το wifibox για stable λύση 

ftp://ftp.drinet.net/wrt54g .

----------


## dfragos

Κανένα link και για εμάς τους εκτός AWMN;  ::

----------


## achariz

::   ::   ::   ::  
Πως μπορώ να κάνω reset στο linksys wrt54g από το PC μου και όχι από το κουμπί της συσκευής;
Υπάρχει τρόπος να κάνω και "ολοκληρωτικό" reset, αυτό που κάνουμε αν πατάμε το κουμπάκι πάνω απο 10sec, από το PC μου;

----------


## sotiris

> Κανένα link και για εμάς τους εκτός AWMN;


Satori-4.0-turbo5.rar" (2686 KB)


```
http://www.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=55217F2579FAACF2D3F7AE6A54273C3D
```

"WRT54G_2.02.7_ETSI_code.rar" (2907 KB)


```
http://www.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=65B3F94D29AFD58E39AC4883E2BF8AB5
```

The link will expire in 7 days

----------


## dfragos

Thanks sotiris  ::

----------


## achariz

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Ρε παιδιά χρειάζομαι απεγνωσμένα βοήθεια!
Γύρισα τα Routerakia (wrt54g) από G σε B, όπως με συμβουλέψαν κάποιοι φίλοι εδώ, και .....ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!  ::   ::   ::  
Δεν έχω ούτε ping ούτε τίποτα.  ::   ::  
Γι' αυτό ζητούσα οδηγίες για το reset παραπάνω, μήπως και χρειάζεται.
Αφήστε που δεν μπορώ να μπω στο menu του ενός, όταν βγάζει σύνδεση αντί να με πάει στο παράθυρα που βάζω user nnme και password για το router με πάει σε dial-up connection.  ::   ::   ::  
Έκανα διάφορα να το διορθώσω αλλά τίποτα.Και το συγκεκριμένο router για να το ανοίξω και να τοθ κάνω reset από το κουμπί......  ::   ::   ::  
ΔΡΑΜΑ.... 
Παρακαλώ, χρειάζομαι τις έμπειρες οδηγίες σας.  ::

----------


## dfragos

Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις remote reset. Μήπως άλλαξες καμιά IP καταλάθος;

----------


## achariz

Όχι,τίποτα τέτοιο.Δυστυχώς.Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι έγινε...  ::  
Το μόνο που αλλάξαμε ήταν το G σε B.Περίεργο. Και το πιο περίεργο είναι που δεν ανοίγει το menu.Κάπου είχα διαβάσει για remote reset. Σίγουρα δεν γίνεται;

----------


## dfragos

Αν δεν έχεις πρόσβαση στο μηχανάκι δεν γίνεται. Μπορεί να έφαγε κανένα κόλλημα. Συμβαίνουν αυτά.....

----------


## achariz

Το βγάλαμε από την πρίζα και οκ,ξεκόλλησε.Το προβλημα όμως συνεχίζει....Δεν έφτεγε το G, μάλλον, αφού και σε B παίζει ακριβώς με τα ίδια προβλήματα.Αργεί πάρα πολύ,σχεδον κολλάει το ΡC μου. Και τα ping που κάνω άλλες φορες έχω απώλιες 100% άλλες 50% και άλλες πάλι πάει σφαίρα χωρίς καθόλου απώλειες. Μηπως φταίει κάτι άλλο;Μήπως professional με home ΧΡ έχουν κολλήματα;
Η πλάκα είναι ότι μόλις το στήσαμε δούλευε ρολόι.Μέχρι DVD ταινιούλα εβλέπε ο άλλος από εμένα χωρίς το παραμικρό κολληματάκι και σε G παρακαλώ .
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Έχω αρχίσει και απογοητεύομαι δεν το κρύβω....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## achariz

Μήπως φταίει ι ένταση που έχουμε ρυθμίσει και κάνει τα κολληματάκια;
Έχω αφήσει τα 28 mw στο router με την Stella την 17db.
Σας έχω πήξει στις ερωτήσεις, αλλά δεν βρίσκω άκρη με τίποτα....  ::

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> Έχω αφήσει τα 28 mw στο router με την Stella την 17db.


Μάλλον δεν έπρεπε να το πεις αυτό ! ! !

Διαπράτεις 2 εγκλήματα συγχρόνως! 
α) Εκπέμπεις στα 28mW και 
β) ΄Εχεις Stella !

----------


## achariz

uNdErTaKeR, το πρώτο έγκλημα διορθώνεται αρκεί να προτείνετε τις σωστές τιμές για 17db Stella.
Το 2ο δυστυχώς δεν διορθώνεται, λόγο κόστους, και επιπλέον είχα διαβάσει και κάποια πολύ θετικά σχόλια εδώ μέσα.  ::  
Ταεγκλήματα παρ'όλα αυτά τα κάνω στην σύνδεσή μου, και αντιμετωπίζω τα προβλήματα, ή στην ευρύτερη wireless κοινότητα;  ::

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από achariz
> 
> Έχω αφήσει τα 28 mw στο router με την Stella την 17db.
> 
> 
> Μάλλον δεν έπρεπε να το πεις αυτό ! ! ! 
> 
> Διαπράτεις 2 εγκλήματα συγχρόνως! 
> α) Εκπέμπεις στα 28mW και 
> β) ΄Εχεις Stella !





> uNdErTaKeR, το πρώτο έγκλημα διορθώνεται αρκεί να προτείνετε τις σωστές τιμές για 17db Stella.
> Το 2ο δυστυχώς δεν διορθώνεται, λόγο κόστους, και επιπλέον είχα διαβάσει και κάποια πολύ θετικά σχόλια εδώ μέσα.  
> Ταεγκλήματα παρ'όλα αυτά τα κάνω στην σύνδεσή μου, και αντιμετωπίζω τα προβλήματα, ή στην ευρύτερη wireless κοινότητα;


Συγνώμη που επεμβαίνω αλλά... Έχεις γνώση με τι EIRP εκπέμπεις? Έχεις διαβάσει καθόλου την ομαδική δοκιμή κεραίων που κάναμε?




> Το 2ο δυστυχώς δεν διορθώνεται, λόγο κόστους, και επιπλέον είχα διαβάσει και κάποια πολύ θετικά σχόλια εδώ μέσα.


Μπορείς να κάνεις παράθεση τα θετικά σχόλια που διάβασες, μαζί με τις ημερομηνίες που δημοσιεύτηκαν?

----------


## achariz

Αγαπητέ Hobbit, δεν θα έλεγα ότι έχω 100% γνώση με τι EIRP εκπέμπω. Με τους διάφορους πίνακες που διαβάζω προσπαθώ να είμαι στα νόμιμα πλαίσια εκπομπής στα 20dbi. 
Omni 8dbi, με linksys wrt54g σαν ΑΡ στα 16mwatts.
Stella 17dbi, με linksys wrt54g σαν client στα 3mwatts.
Τώρα σωστά λάθος δεν πήρα από κανέναν μία απόλυτη απάντηση.Ο papashark προσφέρθηκε να με κατευθύνει στο σωστό δρόμο ρωτώντας για καλώδια και βύσματα,έστειλα ότι μπορούσα για να δώσω μία εικόνα,γιατί σαν αρχάριος που είμαι δεν γνωρίζω και πολλά, αλλά δυστυχώς τίποτα.
(papashark,not bad feelings, γιατί έχουμε την τάση να παρεξηγιόμαστε οι δυο μας  ::   ::  )
Οι φωτό υπάρχουν παραπάνω.
Για το δεύτερο τώρα, σχετικά με τη Stella δεν βρίσκω που το διάβασα. Θυμάμαι λίγο που έλεγε για το πόσο απλή κατασκευή είναι και γενικότερα πως κάποια απλά πράγματα μπορούν να είναι και καλά.
Τελοσπάντων, από το ψάξιμο που έκανα είδα την γνώμη του awmn για τις Stella (και τα θετικά πάντως αφού την αγόρασα έτυχε να τα διαβάσω). Το θέμα είναι ότι την αγόρασε ο φίλος μου με δική μου καθ'οδήγηση,οπότε είναι δύσκολη η αντικατάστασή της. Θα με ενδιέφεραι πάντως κάποια πρόταση για αντικατάστασή της με κάποιο πιατάκι, αλλά με feeder τι γίνεται; Και οικονομική πάντα λύση, η Stella αγοράστηκε 32 Euro.
Αν και για την συγκεκριμένη σύνδεση 300μ. περίπου μου φαίνεται περίεργο και κακή Stella να μην δουλεύει.
Για μελλοντική χρήση στο AWMN άλλωστε θα δουλέψει η δικιά μου Omni.
Αυτά τα ολίγα....  ::   ::

----------


## sotiris

> Αγαπητέ Hobbit, δεν θα έλεγα ότι έχω 100% γνώση με τι EIRP εκπέμπω. Με τους διάφορους πίνακες που διαβάζω προσπαθώ να είμαι στα νόμιμα πλαίσια εκπομπής στα 20dbi. 
> Omni 8dbi, με linksys wrt54g σαν ΑΡ στα 16mwatts.
> Stella 17dbi, με linksys wrt54g σαν client στα 3mwatts.
> Τώρα σωστά λάθος δεν πήρα από κανέναν μία απόλυτη απάντηση.




```
mW	dB
1	0
2	3,01
3	4,77
4	6,02
5	6,99
6	7,78
7	8,45
8	9,03
9	9,54
10	10
15	11,76
20	13,01
25	13,98
30	14,77
35	15,44
40	16,02
45	16,53
50	16,99
55	17,4
60	17,78
65	18,13
70	18,45
75	18,75
80	19,03
85	19,29
90	19,54
95	19,78
100	20
130	21,14
150	21,76
```

----------


## papashark

> Omni 8dbi, με linksys wrt54g σαν ΑΡ στα 16mwatts.
> Stella 17dbi, με linksys wrt54g σαν client στα 3mwatts.


Όχι απλά εκπέμπει νόμιμα, αλλά και με τις απώλειες των καλωδίων είναι αρκετά κάτω από τα νόμιμα όρια.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από achariz
> 
> Omni 8dbi, με linksys wrt54g σαν ΑΡ στα 16mwatts.
> Stella 17dbi, με linksys wrt54g σαν client στα 3mwatts.
> 
> 
> Όχι απλά εκπέμπει νόμιμα, αλλά και με τις απώλειες των καλωδίων είναι αρκετά κάτω από τα νόμιμα όρια.


Η ισχύς στην omni είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλη! Δεν έχει σημασία αν είναι κάτω από το νόμιμο όριο...

----------


## achariz

::   ::   ::  
Η ισχύς στην omni είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλη! Δεν έχει σημασία αν είναι κάτω από το νόμιμο όριο...
Δεν καταλαβαίνω...Καλό είναι να είναι χαμηλή η ισχύη γενικά;
Οι απώλειες από τα καλώδια είναι μεγάλες; Νομιζα ότι παίζοντα με τα default καλώδια οι απώλειές μου θα ήταν χαμηλές. 1-2 dbi max.
Άλλο db, άλλο dbm και άλλο dbi;Και πόσο άλλο;
Σύμφωνα με τις τιμές του Sotiris είμαι κοντά στο 20dbm=100mW.
Όλα αυτά έχουν σχέση με το πρόβλημα που έχει το link μου;
Τελικά η αντικαταστασή της Stella για το συγκεκριμένο link θεωρείτε άκρως απαραίτητη ή προς το παρών θα σώσουμε μερικα Euro και την υπόληψή μου στον φίλο μου;(Η οποία ούτως ή άλλος είναι σε κρίση  ::  ).
Προτεινόμενες τιμές έτσι για δοκιμή σε mWs;

Ευχαριστώ πάντως όλους για το ενδιαφέρον και τις συμβουλες!!!!
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## antidrasi

> Μήπως φταίει ι ένταση που έχουμε ρυθμίσει και κάνει τα κολληματάκια; 
> Έχω αφήσει τα 28 mw στο router με την Stella την 17db. 
> Σας έχω πήξει στις ερωτήσεις, αλλά δεν βρίσκω άκρη με τίποτα....



Γιατι δεν δοκιμαζεις να αλλαξεις κανάλι?

----------


## achariz

Για να πω την αλήθεια το σκέφτηκα αρκετές φορές αλλά δεν το έκανα ποτέ... Έχω κολλήσει σταθερά στο κανάλι 6. Λέτε να βοηθήσει; Θα το δοκιμάσω...  ::

----------


## mobiler

Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε: Σχετικά με την ισχύ, δεν υπάρχουν "μαγικές συμβουλές". Πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις την ελάχιστη που σου δίνει αξιόπιστη σύνδεση σε μια ικανοποιητική για σένα ταχύτητα, αποφεύγοντας όμως το 802.11g. Όλα αυτά βέβαια προϋποθέτουν καλό στήσιμο του δικτύου, δηλαδή καλά RF καλώδια, καλές και καλοστημένες κεραίες κ.τ.λ.

Βέβαια λόγω της ελάχιστης απόστασης που σας χωρίζει, θα διαπιστώσεις πιθανότατα ότι αρκεί ελάχιστη ισχύς. Στην περίπτωσή σας, δηλαδή ένα Point-To-Point link, το πιο ενδεδειγμένο θα ήταν να χρησιμοποιήσετε δύο αρκετά κατευθυντικές κεραίες μεγάλης απολαβής με ελάχιστη ισχύ εξόδου. Έτσι και δεν θα εκπέμπατε προς άσχετες κατευθύνσεις (θόρυβος) και τη δουλειά σας θα κάνατε μια χαρά. Με άλλα λόγια, εάν υπάρχει η οικονομική δυνατότητα, καλό θα είναι να μπει η omni στο... ντουλάπι μέχρι να αποφασίσεις να στήσεις έναν "κόμβο δικτύου" στο AWMN.

...Είμαστε όμως αρκετά off-topic...

----------


## dimangelid

* Άκυρο! Μόλις το βρήκα * 

Μπορεί κάποιος να στείλει και σε εμένα με pm link για το satori 4.0 ;

----------


## sotiris

http://s11.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=BCB4 ... 44FB702BA8

Satori-4.0-turbo5

----------


## pavlidisd

Μπορεί please κάποιος να ανεβάσει πάλι στο Yousendit την turbo έκδοση(αυτή με τα πολλά άλογα  ::  )???

----------


## sotiris

You've got a file called "Satori-4.0-turbo5.bin" (2545 KB) waiting for download. Please click on the following link to retrieve it. The link will expire in 5 days and will be available for a limited number of downloads.

Regular link (for all web browsers):
http://s11.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=6D01 ... B00241D185

----------


## pavlidisd

Άψογος Σωτήρη! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## smyrosnik

Το satori turbo ειναι καλύτερο από το Alchemi 5.1? 

Τα bandwidth management και τα routing λειτουργούν σωστα?

----------


## pavlidisd

Πάντως από ότι κατάλβα δεν κάνει για GS ε?

----------


## pavlidisd

Και κάτι άλλο

Έβαλα αυτό το fw :



```
Firmware Version: Satori-4.0 v2.07.1.7sv
```

Προτείνετε οι γνώστες κάποιο καλύτερο?

----------


## nodas

> Και κάτι άλλο
> 
> Έβαλα αυτό το fw :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Firmware Version: Satori-4.0 v2.07.1.7sv
> ```
> ...


εγω λειτουργω με το Firmware Version: Samadhi2 - v2.00.8.6sv 
και μου φαινεται πολυ καλο . δεν τρωει κολληματα. Tο turbo και το satori 3.10 φαγανε κατι γερα κολληματα, επιπλεον το samadhi ειναι και για GS

----------


## xaotikos

Τελικά από όσα διάβασα μέχρι τώρα, εξαιρουμένου το OpenWRT  ::  τα άλλα είναι όπως κάτσουν στον καθένα εκτός από κάποιες εξαιρέσεις που είναι από την αρχή εντελώς buggy

----------


## pavlidisd

Έβαλα openWRT να ησυχάσω...  ::

----------

